# Thousand Steps Beach at night



## MikeFlorendo

This is Thousand Steps beach in Laguna Beach, CA.  No there are not a a thousand steps (long stairway) to the beach but it feels like it on the way up!  

Had to time the surf perfectly for this shot to get the reflections.  Had to wait and dart into the flow but to early and the sand would be to soft and my tripod would keep sinking as the water rushed back.  Too late and there would be no reflections.

30 sec
f4.5
iso 500


----------



## mike_rambo

beautiful!


----------



## joeymas

I agree. Great photo. You did an excellent job of making the viewer feel as though we are there with you.


----------



## MikeFlorendo

mike_rambo said:


> beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## MikeFlorendo

joeymas said:


> I agree. Great photo. You did an excellent job of making the viewer feel as though we are there with you.


 I appreciate it.  That's always a good thing.


----------



## weepete

Awesome shot! And a pretty cool way you captured those reflections.

I've also just nominated you for post of the month here February POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum


----------



## MikeFlorendo

weepete said:


> Awesome shot! And a pretty cool way you captured those reflections.
> 
> I've also just nominated you for post of the month here February POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum



Thank you very much!  I appreciate it a lot.  I was going to try and get a shot from the cave but it freaked me out being alone and it was dark.  Unfortunately  as well a tourist went in those caves and went out the other side during our big swell a few days ago and got swept out and died.  That didn't make going in there any easier.  I am a long time bodyboarder and very competent in the water but my gear isn't.   Anyway I was taking shots and saw reflections in the water and thought hey this could be a great alternative.  Thanks again!


----------



## JacaRanda

MikeFlorendo said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shot! And a pretty cool way you captured those reflections.
> 
> I've also just nominated you for post of the month here February POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately  as well a tourist went in those caves and went out the other side during our big swell a few days ago and got swept out and died.  That didn't make going in there any easier.
Click to expand...

 
Oh wow.  Do you know if this was on Sunday?  I was at Salt Creek Beach and noticed a helicopter hovering for quite some time (actually took several shots of it) toward Laguna.


----------



## weepete

No worries mate. I do a bit of sea fishing and yeah you gotta watch the swell it can be really dangerous. We get a few killed every year, even the most experienced can be caught off guard.


----------



## MikeFlorendo

JacaRanda said:


> MikeFlorendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shot! And a pretty cool way you captured those reflections.
> 
> I've also just nominated you for post of the month here February POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately  as well a tourist went in those caves and went out the other side during our big swell a few days ago and got swept out and died.  That didn't make going in there any easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow.  Do you know if this was on Sunday?  I was at Salt Creek Beach and noticed a helicopter hovering for quite some time (actually took several shots of it) toward Laguna.
Click to expand...



Yes it was Sunday.


----------



## JacaRanda




----------



## halsnad

Just awesome work. Kudos to you.


----------



## Gary A.

Love Laguna. Nicely done.


----------



## MikeFlorendo

halsnad said:


> Just awesome work. Kudos to you.


Thank you very much!


----------



## MikeFlorendo

Gary A. said:


> Love Laguna. Nicely done.



Thanks!  Laguna is so beautiful I could shoot there everyday or night.


----------



## annamaria

Beautiful colors and reflections.


----------



## MikeFlorendo

annamaria said:


> Beautiful colors and reflections.



Thank you Anna!


----------

